# Autocrossing



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

Has anybody autocrossed their Spec V? I am planning to autocross my Spec V. I am new to front-wheel drive cars(i'm used to my dad's RWD mustang). Does anybody have any tips for setting up the Spec V for autocrossing, especially tire pressure? thanks


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

You should raise the tire pressures up 5-10psi. I suggest setting the tire pressure in the rear either equal to or higher then the front. That will loosen up the rear so the car will drift a little easier. You are going to have to adjust your driving style alot, but learning is what makes it fun.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

thanks


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Remeber that I have a B12 which is completely different from your car, but the same principles apply for almost every FWD car. To check if you have the proper pressure, mark the sidewalls with chalk. If it rubs off when cornering, your pressures are too low. Just keep adding pressure to the rear until it slides the amount you want.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

First adjust the front pressures(using chalk like Ricebox suggested) to make sure the tires aren't rolling over. When you find a pressure where they don't roll over, set the rears to the same pressure. After that raise or lower the rears to get more rotation. (Having the rear higher than the front will generally cause the back end to break loose abruptly, while having the rears lower than the front will cause them to lose traction more gradually. It's your choice on how you want the rears depending on your driving style).


----------

